# Its official the 3rd Anglo Boer War



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Has just been declarde!

Next weekend is going to be an awesome game!

Go Boys Go!!!

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Seems I must sacrifice next Sunday my last three pices of boere worst after the victory of Bokke:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

There was a lot of Rooinekke that supported the Argentina team last night. Funny how quiet thet were after the 1st 40 min. 

Will be great when the bokke run the Poms into the ground next weekend!! 
Go boys Go!!!

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I would just like to say..... DONT CRY FOR ME ARGENTINA!!!!!!!!!!

Now we must just show those bunch of red necks what we boytjies are made of for a second time in a row!

The cup is coming home boys, the cup is coming home!!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

As a resident of the town where the first shots of the 2nd AB war were fired, we are looking forward to an excellent rematch... this time without concentration camps...


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hier kom n ding!:wink:


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*World cup*

Well the Wallabies failed dismally and although we are sworn enemies on the rugby field I am going for the Boks......gotta bring the cup back to the southern hemisphere.....I hope the Boys are hungry when they run on!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome to our corner, Bootch! Thanks for the wishes, and I can promise you that our team is going to have the entire country behind them, and will do their level best to bring that cup home to the Southern Hemishere!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I just caught something on the wireless this morning and I thought I heard mention of a possible citing on one of the Boks, has any one heard anything.

Bushcat


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I read nothing in the sporting gazette this morning.
But here two nice pictures from yesterday.

" Hulk " Burger after the game.









And Victor Matfield and Bakkies Botha


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am ALL for anyone who kicks the crap outta the POMS!!!

Good luck guys.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello there Frank, How did your shoot in front of the big crowd go, It was yesterday if I remember. 

Bushcat


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

It was a good shooting and all was satisfied, the people with my show ( Poker ship shooting ) the kids ( I gave some lessons and first shots to them ) and the organizer ( I was from 11 am to 7 pm in action for him ). But today my arms feel like 2 cm longer than yesterday:wink: I hope to awake interest by one or two of the kids for my sport, so the day was more than successful.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

It is now the time for our boytjies to dig deep and hard. I am very confident in there abilities. 

I am not going to be able to sleep well the next few evenings.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Try of the year tomorrow from Habana


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm actually quite chuffed about the win.


----------

